# Mein letzter Wille: Biken an der Bille -Tip: Das Billetal



## Gerrit (9. Februar 2005)

Moin!

Vor einigen Wochen trieb es mich ob des schönen Wetters hinaus auf's bike, von Großhansdorf (bei Ahrensburg) den Stormarnweg runter nach Großensee, dann östlich in die Hahnheide und um diese herum.
Nun fragte ich mich, wie ich denn nun möglichst unterhaltsam meine Runde fortführen könnte und stieß auf der Karte auf einen Weg, der an der "Bille" entlangführte. 
Guter Plan, dachte ich, könnte ich so doch eventuell noch ein paar Singletrail-Kilometer sammeln nach all den langweilig breiten und auch noch einigermaßen ebenen Forstwegen. 
Also weiter nach Grande, um da die Suche nach dem heiligen Trail zu beginnen. 
Und er machte sich gut, der "X"-Weg. Schön eng und kurvig, Wurzeln, leichte Anstiege und Abfahrten. Vor der Autobahnbrücke gab es auf der Karte eine Abzweigung auf den Stormarnweg, der mich wieder gen Norden führen sollte. Plötzlich stand ich vor einem Schild. Es wies mir den Weg zu einer Bushaltestelle  . Wie jetzt - mitten im Busch??? Und da sah ich sie, einzelne Holzpflöcke, die aus der an dieser Stelle ca. 8m breiten "Bille" ragten und mit mit etwas mehr Holz darauf wohl mal die Überquerung des Bächleins ermöglichten. Die eingezeichnete Brücke, die mich wieder auf den Stormarnweg führen sollte, exisitierte nämlich nicht mehr....
Also weiter, am Ufer entlang. Das bike über umgekippte Bäume tragend und durch knöcheltiefen Modder unter der Autobahnbrücke watend suchte ich nach einigermaßen festem Untergrund. 
Auf der anderen Seite der A24 und ein paar Meter höher sah ich ihn wieder, meinen "X"-Weg. Dieser entschädigte mich dann auch für die Schmach des Schiebens und Tragens mit der Aussicht auf das schöne Billetal (von dem tiefen Modderloch, meinem darin eintauchenden Vorderrad, dem fast-Überschlag und dem 20cm tiefen Einsinken meines Fußes in stinkender Pampe schreibe ich jetzt mal nix). So fuhr ich gen Süden, obwohl ich eigentlich schon längst wieder in die andere Richtung unterwegs sein wollte. Aber umdrehen - das geht ja nunmal gar nicht!
Und irgendwann kam dann doch noch eine Brücke, die mich zurück auf den Stormarnweg und somit wieder nordwärts führte. 

Irgendwann kam ich dann auch zu Hause an - zwar mit einem schwarzen Schuh und einem ebenso eingefärbten Socken, aber recht zufrieden.
Trotz der Modder- und Brückenproblematik wollte ich diesen netten Trail unbedingt nochmal fahren. Sowas gibt's hier oben schließlich nicht wirklich oft.

Und heute war's dann soweit: Anita hatte ihren freien Tag und ich hatte ihr schon reichlich von dem tollen "X"-Trail (nee, nicht von dem Reiskocher) erzählt. Zudem war es erfrischend kühl, vorderradverschlingender Modder also unwahrscheinlich. 
Los ging's um 11 bei stahlendem Sonnenschein und einigen °C zu wenig. Nur gut, dass wir noch die Plattformpedale an den bikes hatten, ordentliche Wanderstiefel sind doch einges wärmer als die Radschuhe mit eingebauter Kältebrücke.

Der Stormarnweg zeigte sich von seiner besten Seite und erlaubte ob seiner überaus festen Konsistenz ordentliche Geschwindigkeiten, besonders auf den sehr netten, aber leider viel zu kurzen Gefällestück(ch)en. Am Parkplatz vor dem "Großensee" kurz auf Anita gewartet (warum dauert das so lange, es ging doch bergab!?) und die vom Parkplatz wegführenden Holzstufen elegant überflogen - da war schon der "Großensee", von einer Eisdecke überzogen (sehr lustig anzusehen waren die Wildgänse mit ihren Eislaufversuchen).

Weiter über Rausdorf und Witzhafe, über die A24 hinweg dem Stormarnweg folgend bis zur "Doktorbrücke", die mir schon einige Wochen zuvor die Überquerung der Bille gewährte. 
Nun ging es den "X"-Trail in nördlicher Richtung entlang.
Eigentlich sehr entspannt zu fahren hat dieser Weg doch ein paar nette Stellen, die einem zumindest ein wenig Fahrtechnik abverlangen. Es ist ziemlich kurvig, hat einige Wurzelpassagen, Gräben, die per Wheelie oder "Brücke" (Baumstämme) überquert werden und Fahrspaß satt. Ein richtiger "Heiztrail" also, der sich kilometerlang hinzieht. 

In nordöstliche Richtung gefahren spuckt einen dieser Weg dann in Grande aus, von da aus ging's für uns wieder hoch Richtung Großensee und ab nach Hause. Knapp 50km hatten wir dann auf der Uhr - Badewanne, lass dich schonmal volllaufen.

Und nächstes mal fahre ich diesen Weg von Aumühle bis Grande - das dürften dann an die 15km ununterbrochener Singletrailspaß sein 


gerrit


----------



## nic diamond (9. Februar 2005)

ach ja... mein alter "haus-trail"..   
richtig gefahren, hat man ne ca. 30km geile Tour!
man muss bloß sonntags auf die ganzen spaziergänger um aumühle herum aufpassen - die verstopfen ganz gerne die wege.
bei der gelegenheit könnte man gleich mal ne tour ankündigen.. 
wer hat lust am 12. den bille-trail abzufahren? starten könnte man ja so gegen zwölf in aumühle - da ist ein bahnhof und parkplätze gibt es auch. und damit man einen festen treffpunkt hat, treffen wir uns vor der bismarck-mühle. das ist das restaurant am abfluss vom see. da man nicht so ewig fährt sollte das von der zeit auch ganz gut hinkommen. gegen zwei, halb drei wären wir wohl (ohne pannen) durch.
bis dann,
nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (10. Februar 2005)

Bin von der Beschreibung begeistert  und wäre schon aus reiner Neugier dabei. 
Ihr könnt ja nochmal schreiben, wie es mit Eurer Motivation angesichts des Wetters steht.


----------



## Smash (10. Februar 2005)

Moin!
Zur weiteren Erklärung, was es mit dem X-Weg aus sich hat (wer es noch nicht weiss!):
Es handelt sich um den Europäischen Fernwanderweg 'E1' von Hammerfest in Norwegen, bis nach Sizilien...
Südlich der Elbe geht er u.a. durch die Harburger Berge , weiter Richtung Buchholz durch den Stuvenwald, Höllenberg und -schlucht, Brunsberg, Büsenbachtal... Wilseder Berg und immer weiter Richtung süden... Er hat dort das gleiche Zeichen: weisses X auf schwarzem Grund...
In bin schon viele Abschnitte auf diesem wunderbaren Weg in den letzten Jahren gefahren... und kaum ein Abschnitt war nicht ein 'Highlight' für's MTB...
Hier mal ein paar Links:
http://www.wandern-e1.de/ 
http://www.wanderverband-norddeutschland.de/html/e1.html 
http://lexikon.eventax.de/europäischer_fernwanderweg_1/

Gruß, Smash
P.S. in meinen 'FotoAlben' ist ein Bild vom 'Billeweg' zu finden....


----------



## Lupi (10. Februar 2005)

Moin Gerrit,

allerfeinster Bericht. Dankeschön.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Februar 2005)

Ja Moin  ,

Ich melde mich mal als Local zu Wort  !
Als Einheimischer kenn ich mich hier sehr gut aus und der Weg ist mir bekannt als sog."Wurzelstrecke ",quasi meine Hausrunde!Da ich im schönen   Bergedorf heimisch bin fall ich beim verlassen meiner Wohnung fast in den Wald  !Manchmal fällts mir schwer mich zu entscheiden welche "RUNDE"ich dann drehen will  !
Richtung Geesthacht/Lauenburg wenns etwas knackiger sein soll(kommen schon mal 800-1000hm zusammen  !)oder halt etwas flacher(Dann Richtung Sachsenwald/Wurzelstrecke,ca.350hm)!
Eine Variante ist es am besten direkt von Bergedorf aus zu fahren(Am schönsten!  ),da man auf dem Weg dorthin & zurück noch zahlreiche Trails mitnehmen kann die zum Teil recht versteckt liegen und dementsprechend schwer zu finden sind wenn man sich nicht so auskennt   !So bekommt man schnell locker 60km zusammen ohne etwas doppelt zu fahren,da es sehr abwechslungsreich & variabel ist!Bei Feuchtigkeit ist die Wurzelstrecke allerdings mit Vorsicht zu geniessen  ,Wurzeln halt&davon seeehr viele!!
Fahre sehr oft in der Woche(Leider alleine  ),wer Lust hat (auch spontan!)mitzukommen,PN an mich!Muss dazu sagen da ich etwas öfter fahre bin ich dementsprechend fit und recht fix unterwegs(ca.20er Schnitt) was aber niemandem davon abhalten sollte,denn dann ich passe mich natürlich an!!Würde mich sehr freuen!  
Ausser der Reihe treffe ich mich recht regelmässig mit ein paar Kumpels Sonntags immer um 1200 am "Billtalstadion"am Bergedorfer Gehölz(Mit Käffchen&Kuchen hinterher!!),wie schon gesagt,bei Interesse PN an mich!Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen,es lohnt sich!Genaueres u.a.zum Treffpunkt wissen auch Tracer & Iron-Gun-D.! 
@Gerrita wären wir uns ja beinahe übern Weg gerollt,schade,denn ich war gestern auch unterwegs(Gottseidank wenn ich heute so rausgucke,da sahs gestern & die letzten Tage noch anners aus,schön knackig gefrorener Boden,zwar keine  Traktion,dafür aber schnell und ohne Modder!Das muss man ausnutzen!!  )
Ich selbst wusste bis dato auch nicht das das der Europäische Fernwanderweg ist(Seh da eigentlich eher selten Rotsocken  )und das als Einheimischer  !

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal on Trail im schönsten östlichen Teil Hamburgs!

Nilsi


----------



## Gerrit (11. Februar 2005)

SHIVER schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerrita wären wir uns ja beinahe übern Weg gerollt,schade,denn ich war gestern auch unterwegs(Gottseidank wenn ich heute so rausgucke,da sahs gestern & die letzten Tage noch anners aus,schön knackig gefrorener Boden,zwar keine  Traktion,dafür aber schnell und ohne Modder!Das muss man ausnutzen!!  )




Moin Nils!
Ja, das war wirklich allerfeinstes Wetter am Mittwoch. Jetzt dürfte es da schon wieder ganz anders aussehen... 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich mich mal zu einer Runde bei dir melden - muss dir dazu aber leider etwas Luft in die Gustl pumpen, damit du nicht so fix unterwegs bist 


@Lupi: Danke für die Blumen. Irgendwas muss man ja auch tun, um die Schmalbereiften mal wieder auf den rechten (unbefestigten) Pfad zu führen 


Tja - und das der E1 bis nach Sizilien führt  Man gut, dass ich ein kleines Stückchen vorher umgedreht habe! 


gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (11. Februar 2005)

Moin Gerrit,

schöner Bericht, da werden alte Erinnerungen wach ...


			
				Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Und er machte sich gut, der "X"-Weg. Schön eng und kurvig, ...
> ...
> Und da sah ich sie, einzelne Holzpflöcke, die aus der an dieser Stelle ca. 8m breiten "Bille" ragten und mit mit etwas mehr Holz darauf wohl mal die Überquerung des Bächleins ermöglichten. *Die eingezeichnete Brücke, die mich wieder auf den Stormarnweg führen sollte, exisitierte nämlich nicht mehr....*


Tja mein lieber, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Da hast Du wohl dieses Schild völlig übersehen:







Aber auch ich dachte mir, die haben die Brücke sicher nur gesperrt, weil die ein wenig Baufällig und Morsch war, da wird man aber bestimmt noch rüber kommen. Das Rad über die Absperrung heben wird schon gehen ...
Ich denke mal, dir bot sich aber gleiches Bild wie mir 






BTW: Ich bin ein wenig entsetz, daß die Brücke immer noch nicht wieder steht. Die Bilder hier, also meine Bille-Tour (die ich übrigens in fast ähnlichem Verlauf wie Du unternommen hatte, Ahrensburg - Großensee - Trittau/Hahnheide - Grande - Billetrail - Aumühle und zurück) sind vom Juli *2003* !!!! 

Und wie sagte schon ein weiser Mann (war es Goethe?): Reisen bildet!
Und so habe ich auf dieser Tour auch endlich entdeckt, was man unter einer Forstautobahn zu verstehen hat:





 


> Weiter über Rausdorf und Witzhafe, über die A24 hinweg dem Stormarnweg folgend bis zur *"Doktorbrücke"*, die mir schon einige Wochen zuvor die Überquerung der Bille gewährte.


Ach ja, die Doktorbrück *schwärm* 








> Und nächstes mal fahre ich diesen Weg von Aumühle bis Grande - das dürften dann an die 15km ununterbrochener Singletrailspaß sein



In Aumühle angekommen bot sich mir folgender reizvoller Blick:






Ich denke sobald ich wieder ein wenig fitter bin, können wir diese Tour gerne mal gemeinsam von hier oben Großhansdorf/Ahrensburg starten! 

Bis dann,
Happy Trails,
Harry


----------



## djinges (11. Februar 2005)

Mensch Gerrit, wer hätte gedacht was für einen Stein Du mit Deinem Berricht ins Rollen bringst... 

Morgen sieht es wetteronlinetechnisch nicht so rosig aus, weshalb ich mich erstmal um meinen defekten Freilauf kümmern werde (irgendwann muss das ja mal erledigt werden).

@Rabbit
Tolle Photos - ein Kleinod nach dem Anderen...  besonders die Waldautobahn scheint richtig nach singenden Stollen zu schreinen


----------



## Gerrit (12. Februar 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Gerrit,
> 
> schöner Bericht, da werden alte Erinnerungen wach ...
> 
> Tja mein lieber, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Da hast Du wohl dieses Schild völlig übersehen:



Moin Harry!

Tja, das Schild habe ich dann bei der zweiten Tour gesehen. Bei der ersten bin ich einen anderen Weg gefahren (frag' mich nicht, welchen...), da war nix. Zudem hätte es mich sicher nicht dazu gebracht, diesen Weg nicht zu fahren  

Hm...als du da warst, muss es sehr trocken gewesen sein. Die Bille hat an dieser Stelle z.Zt. mindestens die dreifache Breite und eine beachtliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit...

Achso - wegen fit mach' dir man keinen Kopf...da passen wir gut zusammen 


gerrit


----------



## Gerrit (12. Februar 2005)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Gerrit, wer hätte gedacht was für einen Stein Du mit Deinem Berricht ins Rollen bringst...



Moin djinges,

ich bin überzeugt davon, dass so mancher ein paar gute Trails auf Lager hat. Spaß haben kann man auch "vor der Tür" - muss ja nicht immer Deister / Harz sein. 
Die von Nils angesprochene Tour ist sicher auch sehr nett! Wäre mal was anderes als HaBe.

gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (13. Februar 2005)

Mein Traum in rot und melone   ist nun zu der Musik von sweet Jane fertig geworden -- es war mir eine irsinnige Freude als sich Alles (nach einem kurzen mehr als 8 stündigen Kampf über 3 Tage) fein wieder zusammenfügte..... nee, frag nich was alles passiert ist      

Schreibt doch nochmal falls Ihr wieder fahren wollt (eine etwas länger Tour fände ich gut, damit sich meine Anreise lohnt)


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2006)

Übrigens gibt es die Brücke wieder, allerdings ist sie noch nicht ganz fertig, auf jeder Seite gibt es eine recht hohe Stufe >50cm, aber wenn man unbedingt will, dann kann man da rüber. Wobei der tolle Trail natürlich noch viel weiter geht, weshalb man auf die Brücke gut verzichten kann.


----------



## gnss (28. August 2006)

Jetzt ist sie ganz fertig.


----------



## JanV (29. August 2006)

vielleicht was für ein Sonntagmittagstour?


----------



## gnss (29. August 2006)

Nächsten Sonntag? Bei Nässe ist das eine ganz besondere Herausforderung.


----------



## Christian_74 (29. August 2006)

Dann brauch man eine Brücke für die ganze Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (30. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist sie ganz fertig.




Moin,
ist ja cool - hat nur 3 Jahre gedauert, die Brücke zu ersetzen 
Leider werden wir den Billetrail nicht so schnell wieder sehen  , da wir wieder in Soltau wohnen. 

gerrit


----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann brauch man eine Brücke für die ganze Strecke.



gestern am späten abend war dort bis auf die üblichen schlammlöcher alles erstaunlich trocken und sogar bei dunkelheit mit licht gut fahrbar.


----------



## Christian_74 (4. September 2006)

Echt? Ich war abends an der Oberalster zum spazieren und freute mich, dass ich morgens nicht dort gefahren war, sondern um Ahrensburg. Es war absolut matschig. Anscheinend verschonte der Regen die Gegend.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2007)

sooo... ich grab den thread hier mal aus. ich würde gerne in paar strecken an der bille fahren und suche daher jemanden der mich mitnimmt da ich nicht so ortskundig bin. bin bis jetzt immer mit der s-bahn bis nach aumühle und dann dort im sachsenwald rumgewuselt. 

ich will mal wieder richtig dreckig werden!

hab ab freitag späten nachmittag zeit!

wir können den thread ja weiter nutzen für absprachen, erlebnisberichte udn dergleichen...

wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## BolbyM (28. September 2007)

Das kannst Du haben. Ich wohne in Neuschönigstedt, also nicht wirklich weit weg vom Sachsenwald. Können uns da gerne mal verabreden, ich kenne die Gegend relativ gut...


----------



## Le Baron (28. September 2007)

Warum das dann nicht evtl. mit diesem Thema hier verbinden: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301310

Ich bekomme hoffentlich am Montag endlich mein MTB und Mittwoch soll das Wetter auch recht annehmbar werden. 

Das mit dem Billetal hört sich gar nicht schlecht an und wenn nix dazwischen kommt würde ich mit meiner Liebsten zur S-Bahn Bergedorf kommen, so dass man vlt. von dort aus starten kann?

Wenn allerdings kein mäßiges - entspanntes Tempo fahren wollt (mehr wird wohl nicht drin sein, weil wir außem Training sind und meine Freundin noch 'ne alte schwere Schrottscheese fährt), dann sagt bescheid. Wäre kein Problem.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2007)

aloha! ich bin leider seit donnerstag ausser gefecht gesetzt, da ich mir eine stauchung der wirbelsäule zugezogen habe. biken ist erstmal nicht möglich


----------



## Rabbit (15. November 2007)

Auf Wunsch von Kroiterfee habe ich dem Thementitel einen "lustigen" Slogan hinzugefügt. Er möchte dieses Thema gerne als Dauerthema weiterführen.

Ich wünsche ihm auf diesem Wege eine gute Besserung! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## BolbyM (15. November 2007)

Ich war die letzten Wochen aufgrund einer Erkältung komplett aus dem Verkehr gezogen und wollte dafür das kommende Wochenende mal wieder an der Bille biken. Hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag eine *entspannte!!!* Tour  zu fahren??


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Mai 2009)

kann das sein, dass der schlangenweg in friedrichtsuh derbe ausgefahren ist und kein spaß mehr macht, oder schwächel ich einfach zuletzt immer mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (6. Mai 2009)

Schlangenweg in Friedrichsruh? Wo ist das genau? Ich bin letzens mal wieder in der Gegend gefahren und irgendwie fiel mir da nichts besonderes auf.


----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2009)

Die 6 zwischen dem Kopfsteinpflaster, dass zum ehemaligen Bahnübergang runterführt, und dem Weg, der zum Tunnel führt.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2009)

Mal abgesehen von den Spuren der Baumfällarbeiten ist der doch ganz OK. Zumindest konditionell sind die Veränderungen nicht relevant  Aber ich fahr den auch immer in die andere Richtung...

Robert


----------



## BolbyM (6. Mai 2009)

Bei den Baumfällarbeiten werden die Wege meist so richtig und nachhaltig versaut. Da verstehe ich Fußgänger nicht, die sich über Radfahrer aufregen, weil diese die Wege ja sooo schlimm zerstören...

@gnss: den Teil kenne ich nicht, da fahre ich kaum. Ich bin mehr auf der anderen Seite unterwegs, also richtung Kuddewörde.


----------

